# Gated communities



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

My biggest grievance is when I pull up and the person lives in a gated community and they didn't give me access to get in. They didn't tell the guard at the gate I was coming. They don't give me key code to open gate myself. They live in apartment complex and only give me the address to leasing office. They know I'm coming how do they expect me to get in ? Thanks. That's my rant.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

If they play dumb with me and my time....I play dumb and leave.


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes, this is so frustrating and annoying that these idiots seem to forget they live in a gated area and expect us to magically find our way inside. Here is how I handle it...

-If they text/call with the gate code or instructions at guard gate I will enter code and drive to their house.

-If its an apt/condo complex I will park in front of leasing office, usually I will send txt letting them know where I am at and what type of car I'm in. If they txt me back letting me know they are walking to the front I will usually give them a few extra minutes and in most cases their ride ends up paying out more than a lousy $3.75 cancel fee.

-If its a gated housing community and gates are closed but they do not txt me the gate code before my arrival I will usually cancel & roll. I do not get paid enough to try to track these self-centered morons down and get a gate code from them. They need to be taught a lesson by the driver canceling but I'm sure half the time they are so lost in the clouds they dont understand why the driver canceled & drove off. Back when I first started doing this 2 years ago I would have so many pax not respond to my texts asking politely for the gate code. I no longer will txt them asking for it, I just cancel & roll.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

What really sucks is when you can't get close enough to the address to get a paid no-show and the customer won't pick up the phone to explain how to get in...


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Yesterday I'm turning into the entrance and see closed gates, and my phone rings, pretty sure it's the pax so I answer, wanting the ride instead of 3.75. First words out of his mouth: "Hey, do you know the gate code?"... Like it's the only gated community here, geez.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

68350 said:


> First words out of his mouth: "Hey, do you know the gate code?"... Like it's the only gated community here, geez.


Or " Did you get lost?"


----------



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

Here in South Florida a big portion of pickups are at gigantic gated communities and it's war trying to get inside most of them.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

M.209 said:


> Or " Did you get lost?"


Haven't heard that one yet!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

oh man that's a major pet peeve when I deliver for Flex.


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

I simply do not pick up At gated communities


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

ACHUMA said:


> Yes, this is so frustrating and annoying that these idiots seem to forget they live in a gated area and expect us to magically find our way inside. Here is how I handle it...
> 
> -If they text/call with the gate code or instructions at guard gate I will enter code and drive to their house.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I do. When timer expires, hit "rider no show" and see 'ya. I am not a babysitter!


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Never gotten a tip from a pax who lives in a gated community. If they don't give me access code I wait the required 5 minutes and cancel as no show. I'm sure they can afford the $5.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> What really sucks is when you can't get close enough to the address to get a paid no-show and the customer won't pick up the phone to explain how to get in...


Happened to me. Complained to Uber and was basically told, so sad, too bad. I was about 100 feet too far away.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Lol they're all over here where I live. In fact, it's the standard for average or better apartments here. The rent a cop guys really like to play tough with me..like yeah, I'm coming in at 2PM in broad daylight in a new Hyundai to cause trouble. Then they give me this smart ass "tell all your uber buddies they need to do this or that"... Like we actually have Uber meetings or something in the city.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I do note down gate codes for gated communities for future reference. 
If an Uber passenger is in a gated community and I don't know the code, I'll wait outside for 5 minutes, then cancel. 
If a rare Pokémon spawns inside a gated community, I will follow someone in, go in through the exit, look for the gate code written on the box. There's also a trick that if you put something metallic on top of the sensors near the exit gate, it will open. 
Pretty sad that I will put more effort into getting into a gated community for a Pokémon than for an Uber passenger.


----------



## Driver.Dont.Knower (Nov 21, 2017)

UberNLV said:


> My biggest grievance is when I pull up and the person lives in a gated community and they didn't give me access to get in. They didn't tell the guard at the gate I was coming. They don't give me key code to open gate myself. They live in apartment complex and only give me the address to leasing office. They know I'm coming how do they expect me to get in ? Thanks. That's my rant.


If anyone can make sense of the new Thumbs Down buttons (as they are randomly changing , they are actually URLS behind the scenes, the whole app is just a wrapper over a website), one button is "Didnt Meet Outside" and SHOULD ONLY be pressed when your Home screen says "Stay In Car" and they didnt meet you outside. If you press it at any other time, you will get a warning.

Tha said, press "Other" and "Didnt leave Clear no.."tes if that button hasnt morhped back into a URL. The app needs work. Do these buttons when there are no instructions for codes, etc, and the customer says they will just meet you outside, "if you want", you will need a record of that. I have had to dispute too many that said they would meet me ouside and will later complain i wasnt coming to their door as requested. If they mention it, hold it to them. Hell ya, meet me outside! Unless you pohysically cant, that should be the pre-populated default!



nickd8775 said:


> I do note down gate codes for gated communities for future reference.
> If an Uber passenger is in a gated community and I don't know the code, I'll wait outside for 5 minutes, then cancel.
> If a rare Pokémon spawns inside a gated community, I will follow someone in, go in through the exit, look for the gate code written on the box. There's also a trick that if you put something metallic on top of the sensors near the exit gate, it will open.
> Pretty sad that I will put more effort into getting into a gated community for a Pokémon than for an Uber passenger.


After 3 times, you will get a message from Uber to tell you to please call the customer ahd wait at least 10 minutes before cancelling.


ACHUMA said:


> Yes, this is so frustrating and annoying that these idiots seem to forget they live in a gated area and expect us to magically find our way inside. Here is how I handle it...
> 
> -If they text/call with the gate code or instructions at guard gate I will enter code and drive to their house.
> 
> ...


You cant do that with food, you are REQUIRED to attempt contact with customer. At least now there is a 5 minute Uber-calls-on-your-behalf countdown button. THEN, after that 5 minutes, AND after YOU had tried to call at least once (I dont bother texting), you can Cancel without penalty or warning messages.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> What really sucks is when you can't get close enough to the address to get a paid no-show and the customer won't pick up the phone to explain how to get in...


If the app says "You have arrived" or some such, you are close enough. If some idiot dropped a pointer cutely on their exact apt, just go offline, wait a few secs, then go back online - you will magically get the No-Show appreciation. This brief offline method also works for those times when the app thinks you havent arrived at the venue (in Eats) just after you have loaded the food in yur car!



M.209 said:


> Or " Did you get lost?"


THereis no a new button choice "Instructions Unclear", then give a brief "no entry code given"



mikes424 said:


> Happened to me. Complained to Uber and was basically told, so sad, too bad. I was about 100 feet too far away.


Uber has never had any issue with me complaining that the map was wrong and I recieved no comunication from the customer.



Joshua J said:


> Lol they're all over here where I live. In fact, it's the standard for average or better apartments here. The rent a cop guys really like to play tough with me..like yeah, I'm coming in at 2PM in broad daylight in a new Hyundai to cause trouble. Then they give me this smart ass "tell all your uber buddies they need to do this or that"... Like we actually have Uber meetings or something in the city.


In Chicago, they do have meetings.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberNLV said:


> My biggest grievance is when I pull up and the person lives in a gated community and they didn't give me access to get in. They didn't tell the guard at the gate I was coming. They don't give me key code to open gate myself. They live in apartment complex and only give me the address to leasing office. They know I'm coming how do they expect me to get in ? Thanks. That's my rant.


 Call them. Yeah, sometimes they don't answer, then text. No answer than I just cancel. If I don't get the cancel fee, oh well. It doesn't happen that often, so I don't care.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> What really sucks is when you can't get close enough to the address to get a paid no-show and the customer won't pick up the phone to explain how to get in...


I was just going to say that!


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

I can get into half the gated communities here with the code "FIRE". But I still get frustrated as described by the OP.

Had a Lyft pickup recently at a super lux gated condo. I called the pax when I arrived at the gate and he told me to just drive on in, as if the gate was open. I told him the gate is closed and asked for the code, or to be buzzed in. He wouldn't oblige and wanted me to call security and have them buzz me in. Instead of cancelling like a smart driver, I called security and eventually got access. When I reached the address I waited 8 minutes for pax to show up with, wait for it, 5 people. The cherry on top was that it was a 3/4 mile minimum fare. 1 star from me and no tip from him.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Surgeio said:


> I can get into half the gated communities here with the code "FIRE". But I still get frustrated as described by the OP.
> 
> Had a Lyft pickup recently at a super lux gated condo. I called the pax when I arrived at the gate and he told me to just drive on in, as if the gate was open. I told him the gate is closed and asked for the code, or to be buzzed in. He wouldn't oblige and wanted me to call security and have them buzz me in. Instead of cancelling like a smart driver, I called security and eventually got access. When I reached the address I waited 8 minutes for pax to show up with, wait for it, 5 people. The cherry on top was that it was a 3/4 mile minimum fare. 1 star from me and no tip from him.


This trip had the makings for a total disaster from the get go. You should have canceled, after the five minutes waiting period, mediately after he told you to call someone else to get the gate code. Live and learn


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

One of the failings of the *Screw*ber and *Gr*yft programs is that they lack a field for "Special Pick-Up Instructions". It is _*not*_ difficult to put this into it. Taxicab digital/computer/satellite/GPS based call assignment programs have had this for years. Said field shows up on the order form that the order taker uses when she accepts the call; it shows up on the on-line order form and it shows up on the drivers in-vehicle screen.

Since Day One of Uber Taxi, I have suggested to various Uber employees that their IT people add such a field. All that I ever got were songs and dances about why they did not want to; need to or even why they could not. This would be helpful not only for dial codes, but also for which entrance at a hospital; letting the driver know that the address is on one side of the building but the front door is actually on a cross street (quite helpful for one way streets, especially); if a customer needs help (elderly or on crutches) and the like.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> One of the failings of the *Screw*ber and *Gr*yft programs is that they lack a field for "Special Pick-Up Instructions". It is _*not*_ difficult to put this into it.


All the delivery apps I work do this. It's fantastic when customers actually use it. Because I'm a mostly decent human being I thank my customers for taking the time to make my life easier.

Then you have those that don't take the time to use it...


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

MHR said:


> All the delivery apps I work do this. It's fantastic when customers actually use it. Because I'm a mostly decent human being I thank my customers for taking the time to make my life easier.
> 
> Then you have those that don't take the time to use it...


 I pull to this community and passenger wants me to look up his name in the directory of 500 people so he can let me in. The nerve on some people.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> One of the failings of the *Screw*ber and *Gr*yft programs is that they lack a field for "Special Pick-Up Instructions". It is _*not*_ difficult to put this into it. Taxicab digital/computer/satellite/GPS based call assignment programs have had this for years. Said field shows up on the order form that the order taker uses when she accepts the call; it shows up on the on-line order form and it shows up on the drivers in-vehicle screen.
> 
> Since Day One of Uber Taxi, I have suggested to various Uber employees that their IT people add such a field. All that I ever got were songs and dances about why they did not want to; need to or even why they could not. This would be helpful not only for dial codes, but also for which entrance at a hospital; letting the driver know that the address is on one side of the building but the front door is actually on a cross street (quite helpful for one way streets, especially); if a customer needs help (elderly or on crutches) and the like.


The mears Taxi app has that function.

There's a lot of places i can think of that have more than one door on more than one street.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

ACHUMA said:


> Yes, this is so frustrating and annoying that these idiots seem to forget they live in a gated area and expect us to magically find our way inside. Here is how I handle it...
> 
> -If they text/call with the gate code or instructions at guard gate I will enter code and drive to their house.
> 
> ...


Can't fix stupid


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

I had this happen the other night. I got to the gate and the guard looked at me like I had an eyeball in my forehead when I told him I was picking up a rider. Pax said he assumed the guard would just let me pass by giving his name. Now remember......I only have his first name. Clueless idiot.


----------

